# PES 2012 für PC im Test: Präzise und flüssig - Auf Augenhöhe mit FIFA 12



## PCG_Vader (22. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PES 2012 für PC im Test: Präzise und flüssig - Auf Augenhöhe mit FIFA 12* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PES 2012 für PC im Test: Präzise und flüssig - Auf Augenhöhe mit FIFA 12


----------



## Dyson (22. September 2011)

Es wird auf jedenfall wieder besser, die letzten 2 Teile waren spielerisch eine Katastrophe, aber PES hat immernoch sehr viele kleine Baustellen an denen seit Jahren scheinbar nicht gearbeitet wird, und das obwohl Konami sie längst kennen müsste und es nichtmal sonderlich aufwändig wäre diese zu beheben. 

Wird aber wieder gekauft, so wie jedes Jahr, und seit '98 kommt auchmal wieder FIFA dazu, die Demo war ebenfalls sehr gut.
Nach 50% Installationsfortschritt bei PES schmeiß ich dann FIFA rein und installier fertig, sollte hinhaun..zack, das perfekte Fußballspiel.


----------



## natsen (22. September 2011)

warum immer neues fifa kaufen und nicht weiter fifa10 oder 11 online zocken 
genauso wie cod und bf dreck...


----------



## creebo (22. September 2011)

schön mal einen test zu lesen in dem fifa nicht in den himmel gelobt wird... spiele seid jahren immer beide demos an aber bisher konnte mich fifa noch nie überzeugen. imho ist die ballphysik einfach einen tick unrealistischer und die schüsse fühlten sich meist schwächer an, als bei pes.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. September 2011)

Ein toller Test, klingt ja sehr vielversprechend. 
Gibt es eigentlich schon eine PC-Demo für PES 2012?
Die Fifa12 Demo war aufgrund dieses neuen Abwehrsystems sehr ungewohnt für mich und hat mich auch noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Ist vermutlich nur Gewöhnungssache... und außerdem hat Fifa ganz klar den Lizenzen-Bonus, da ich Wert darauf lege mit meinem Verein spielen zu können.

Aber besonders interessant ist dieses Off-the-ball-System hier bei PES und außerdem fand ich, dass es bei PES (in den Demos der Vorjahre) schon immer mehr Spaß gemacht hat aufs Tor zu schiessen als bei Fifa.

Meine Prioritäten liegen zwar ganz woanders, aber vielleicht würde ich bei beiden Titeln mal zum Budget-Preis zuschlagen für den direkten und fairen Vergleich von und für mich selbst.


----------



## jpEg (22. September 2011)

In FIFA kann man genau so viel spielerische Freiheit und maximale Kontrolle haben.
Man muss einfach nur die Pass- und Schusshilfen ausstellen. Dann sind die Freiheiten noch viel Größer als in PES und man hat nochmal eine Schüppe mehr Realismus.

Und ja klar gibt es schon längst eine PES 2012 PC Demo. Google doch einfach mal danach


----------



## stawacz (22. September 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Ein toller Test, klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine PC-Demo für PES 2012?
> Die Fifa12 Demo war aufgrund dieses neuen Abwehrsystems sehr ungewohnt für mich und hat mich auch noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Ist vermutlich nur Gewöhnungssache... und außerdem hat Fifa ganz klar den Lizenzen-Bonus, da ich Wert darauf lege mit meinem Verein spielen zu können.
> 
> ...


 

jep die gibts,,zwei sogar,,die von pes kam als erstes

ich muss sagen nachdem ich den 2011er ausgelassen hab ,spielt sich der neue teil wirklich wieder besser und wurde auch sofort vorbstellt.
ABER (und ich muss sagen ich bin absoluter pes verfechter)dann kam die fifa demo und ich dacht mir ich nehm die aus lange weile mal mit.
und ich muss sagen,hammer,,ich war nach 1-2 spielen sofort überzeugt....hab umgehend pes abbestellt und dies jahr fifa vorbstellt


es spielt sich einfach echt hammer dieses jahr,,,+ eben die ganzen lizenzen,,dies jahr führt für mich kein weg an fifa vorbei


----------



## Edding8040 (22. September 2011)

skytekk:"warum immer neues fifa kaufen und nicht weiter fifa10 oder 11 online zocken 
genauso wie cod und bf dreck..."

geh SNES spielen

Fifa11 war aus meiner sicht ein betrug an alle pc spieler denn wir bekahmen imgrunde fifa10 mit dem menü von fifa11.
ich habe die demo nun von fifa12 und pes12 gespielt und ich werde mich für fifa12 entscheiden denn aus meiner sicht grafisch besser und macht einfach mehr her als pes12. die fifa12 demo habe ich nun schon 20h gezockt die pes12 demo hats nichtmal 0,5h geschaft mich zufesseln.
evt könnte man nun sagen das man von 30min über kein spiel entscheiden sollte aber sorry das tu ich wenns in 30min mich net fesseln kann ist es kein gutes spiel


----------



## dangee (22. September 2011)

Tjoa ohne Lizenzen wirds erst im Januar was, wenn die user-patches ausgegoren und mit allen fifa-werten ausgestattet sind. Dachte diesmal wirds sicher FIFA bei mir werden; nun ist es (nach laaaanger Zeit) ein Patt. Jahrelang nur PES gezockt und nun haben wir den Salat 
Fifa und später budget PES? Parallel ists auch immer schwer die Steuerung (im Kopf) umzuschalten... schwierig...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. September 2011)

Oh, sehe gerade, dass die Demo sogar unter dieser News verlinkt ist bei "Auch lesenswert", also mal sehen.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. September 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Vollversion mit der Unschärfe aus? Sowohl die erste als auch die zweite Demo waren bei mir aus der Weitwinkelkameraperspektive irgendwie unscharf (bei Nahaufnahmen war alles gestochen scharf). Hat sich da noch etwas dran geändert? Denn dieses verschwommene war leider unglaublich anstrengend für die Augen.

MfG,
xMANIACx


----------



## LevArris1 (22. September 2011)

Ich schließe mich der Frage von xMANIACx an.

Sind die Spieler nun beim spielen direkt scharf gezeichnet, oder genauso unscharf, verschwommen, verwaschen wie in den Demo´s ?


----------



## PCG_Vader (22. September 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Vollversion mit  der Unschärfe aus? Sowohl die erste als auch die zweite Demo waren bei  mir aus der Weitwinkelkameraperspektive irgendwie unscharf (bei  Nahaufnahmen war alles gestochen scharf). Hat sich da noch etwas dran  geändert? Denn dieses verschwommene war leider unglaublich anstrengend  für die Augen.



Prinzipiell sind die Spieler in der entfernten Sicht natürlich undetaillierter als in den Nahaufnahmen, das ist ein alter Kompromiss zu Gunsten der Performance. Eine echt Unschärfe, noch dazu in störendem Ausmaß hab ich aber beim Test nicht erlebt 
Da kann ich dir höchstens empfehlen, nächste Woche mal im gedruckten Heft den Test aufzuschlagen, denn da verwenden wir unsere eigenen Screenshots, die genau die Spieloptik wiedergeben.

@Emotionen: Die im Vergleich zu FIFA deutlich besseren Spielergesichter habe ich mehrmals erwähnt und auch im großen Vergleich im heft mitgewertet, da gehören die Emotionen für mich dazu.

@Budget: Für PES 2012 spricht natürlich auch, dass das Teil auf dem PC sexy 30€ kostet - das macht den Neukauf in meinen Augen deutlich attraktiver, als wenn man für jährliche Sport-"Updates" Vollpreis berappen soll. Wobei die Änderungen dieses Jahr bei PES tatsächlich groß genug sind, um einen Vollpreis eigentlich zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Norisk699 (22. September 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind die Spieler in der entfernten Sicht natürlich undetaillierter als in den Nahaufnahmen, das ist ein alter Kompromiss zu Gunsten der Performance. Eine echt Unschärfe, noch dazu in störendem Ausmaß hab ich aber beim Test nicht erlebt
> Da kann ich dir höchstens empfehlen, nächste Woche mal im gedruckten Heft den Test aufzuschlagen, denn da verwenden wir unsere eigenen Screenshots, die genau die Spieloptik wiedergeben.
> 
> @Emotionen: Die im Vergleich zu FIFA deutlich besseren Spielergesichter habe ich mehrmals erwähnt und auch im großen Vergleich im heft mitgewertet, da gehören die Emotionen für mich dazu.
> ...


 


Frage dazu (Unschärfe):: 

Hast du auch die Demo gespielt und vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich? Wenn du die Demo gespielt haben solltest, dann müsstest du das sofort merken ob es nun wieder besser als in der Demo ist oder nicht (mich persönlich stört`s jetzt nicht so sehr, aber weil es angesprochen wurde: mein PC + Graka langweilen sich, die könnten ruhig mal eine "Ultra High" Einstellung für detailliertere Spieler und extrem hochauflösende Texturen etc. in der Weitwinkelkameraeinstellung machen).

Bezüglich der sexy 32,50 € bei Amazon stimme ich zu. Ein unwiderstehliches Angebot (auch wenn ich es ebenso für 50 gekauft hätte).


Abschließend muss ich mich sehr über diesen PES-Teil im positiven Sinne wundern. Wenn man bedenkt was für riesen Probleme Japan allgemein hatte und hat seit der großen Katastrophe grenzt es meiner Meinung nach an ein Wunder, dass die trotz all dieser widrigen Umstände das (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach 10 Stunden Demo Singleplayer und 5 Stunden Demo 2 Spieler mit Kumpel 1on1) Fußballspiel des Jahrzehnts raushauen konnten zeitgleich.

GANZ GROSSES KINO!  (bis auf die Stadionathmo und Lizenzen, ansonsten bekäm es von mir locker 95 % Spielspaß-Wertung)



Achja, EDIT

1.: guter Onlinetest, danke dafür! 
2. ist in der PC Games, welche am Mittwoch (bzw. Freitag/Samstag für Abonnenten *g*) erscheint auch der FIFA 2012 Test drin?


----------



## PCG_Vader (22. September 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Frage dazu (Unschärfe)::
> Hast du auch die Demo gespielt und vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich? Wenn du die Demo gespielt haben solltest, dann müsstest du das sofort merken ob es nun wieder besser als in der Demo ist oder nicht (mich persönlich stört`s jetzt nicht so sehr, aber weil es angesprochen wurde: mein PC + Graka langweilen sich, die könnten ruhig mal eine "Ultra High" Einstellung für detailliertere Spieler und extrem hochauflösende Texturen etc. in der Weitwinkelkameraeinstellung machen).
> 
> Bezüglich der sexy 32,50 € bei Amazon stimme ich zu. Ein unwiderstehliches Angebot (auch wenn ich es ebenso für 50 gekauft hätte).
> ...


 
@Unschärfe: Hab's natürlich kaum gespielt, war da ja längst mit der Testversion beschäftigt    Ich hab die Demo aber gerade noch mal runtergeladen und auf maximaler Auflösung keine Unschärfe entdecken können. Meinst du denn die erste Demo oder die neue, zweite? Und ahst du schon mal die Auflösung hochgeschraubt? (geht elider nicht im Spielmenü, sondern über das Config-Fenster im selben Ordner wie die Spiele-Anwendung)

@Edit:
1. Danke 
2. Aber logisch, ist doch Ehrensache


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. September 2011)

Fragen an die Redaktion:

1) ist es möglich in PES 2012 seine eigene Musik einzufügen?

2)kann man den Kommentator auch auf Englisch umstellen?

3) ist die Europa League als eigener Spielmodus vorhanden?

4) ist der Stadioneditor aus dem Vorgänger wieder dabei?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. September 2011)

Oh, der Preis ist mit 32€ tatsächlich sehr angenehm. Na, das ändert vielleich doch noch was. Ich werde gleich erst einmal die Demo anspielen. 
Da meine 96er leider nicht dabei sind... kann man sich denn ein eigenes Team zusammenstellen (in der Vollversion)? Ich kenne mich mit PES leider nicht so aus. Wenn ja, auch neue Spieler erstellen (auch Aussehen), oder das Team nur aus vorgegebenen zusammensetzen?


----------



## stawacz (22. September 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Frage dazu (Unschärfe)::
> 
> Hast du auch die Demo gespielt und vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich? Wenn du die Demo gespielt haben solltest, dann müsstest du das sofort merken ob es nun wieder besser als in der Demo ist oder nicht (mich persönlich stört`s jetzt nicht so sehr, aber weil es angesprochen wurde: mein PC + Graka langweilen sich, die könnten ruhig mal eine "Ultra High" Einstellung für detailliertere Spieler und extrem hochauflösende Texturen etc. in der Weitwinkelkameraeinstellung machen).
> 
> ...



ähm ich hab für fifa auch nur 36 euro bezahlt,,also n preisvorteil seh ich nich wirklich,,nich nur immer bei amazon gucken


----------



## stawacz (22. September 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Oh, der Preis ist mit 32€ tatsächlich sehr angenehm. Na, das ändert vielleich doch noch was. Ich werde gleich erst einmal die Demo anspielen.
> Da meine 96er leider nicht dabei sind... kann man sich denn ein eigenes Team zusammenstellen (in der Vollversion)? Ich kenne mich mit PES leider nicht so aus. Wenn ja, auch neue Spieler erstellen (auch Aussehen), oder das Team nur aus vorgegebenen zusammensetzen?


 da gibts n super editor wo du sogar die embleme selber machen kannst,,,außerdem kommen wie schon erwähnt nach 1-2 monaten die communitypatches die im spiel alles lizensiert machen....


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. September 2011)

Fragen an die Redaktion:

1) ist es möglich in PES 2012 seine eigene Musik einzufügen?

2)kann man den Kommentator auch auf Englisch umstellen?

3) ist die Europa League als eigener Spielmodus vorhanden?

4) ist der Stadioneditor aus dem Vorgänger wieder dabei?


----------



## Norisk699 (22. September 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> @Unschärfe: Hab's natürlich kaum gespielt, war da ja längst mit der Testversion beschäftigt    Ich hab die Demo aber gerade noch mal runtergeladen und auf maximaler Auflösung keine Unschärfe entdecken können. Meinst du denn die erste Demo oder die neue, zweite? Und ahst du schon mal die Auflösung hochgeschraubt? (geht elider nicht im Spielmenü, sondern über das Config-Fenster im selben Ordner wie die Spiele-Anwendung)
> 
> @Edit:
> 1. Danke
> 2. Aber logisch, ist doch Ehrensache


 
Ja klar hab ich die Auflösung hochgeschraubt, bin schon seit Jahren bei PES dabei und ist ja immer gleich und ausserdem wäre alles andere als 1920x1080 bei nem 27 Zöller auch ein bisschen klumpig 

Also ich fand die erste sowie auch die zweite Demo etwas unscharf... ich weiß auch nicht, zum Glück störts mich persönlich nicht wirklich, aber im direkten Vergleich zum 2011er ist da was dran an den vermehrt aufgetauchten "Beschwerden" der Demo-Spieler.

Hmm, wenn es mich doch nervt, dann muss ich mir wohl doch noch den Downsampling-Artikel in der PCGH Ausgabe dingsbums/2011 angucken und mich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen (vor allem kenn ich mich da nicht aus ob es überhaupt was bringt wenn man AA / AF eigentlich ja eh anschalten kann).


----------



## Norisk699 (22. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ähm ich hab für fifa auch nur 36 euro bezahlt,,also n preisvorteil seh ich nich wirklich,,nich nur immer bei amazon gucken


 
Ja schon klar dass man auch FIFA teils recht günstig bekommen kann.
Habe in meinem Beitrag ja nicht gesagt dass PES deutlich günstiger wäre, sondern lediglich dass der Preis 32,50 € bei amazon.de schon wirklich "sexy" ist.

Aber gut, weil du`s bist: Der Preis für FIFA bei anderen Anbietern ausser Amazon ist durchaus auch "sexy". 
Die haben wohl gemerkt, dass dieses Jahr echt ein schwieriges Jahr ist und der Wettbewerb teilweise auch über den Preis läuft wenn die Qualität dem Grunde nach bei beiden Spielen gut ist.


----------



## Luzif3r (22. September 2011)

Keiner erwähnt hier was von den Spielstärken, die in der Demo sind einfach Lachhaft, Müller/Kroos mit 76? Gomez 77 (!)  Badtuber ist echt kein Riesentalent, aber 71 ist schäbigst und dagegen ein Cambiasso mit 90^^. Liebe Japaner, wir Deutschen sind die letzten grossen Tuniere immer vorne dabei, vll liegts daran das wir gute Spieler haben! Der außenverteidiger von Inter hat 99 bei Ausdauer (nakatomo oder so) WITZ, mich pisst dieses Bewertungssystem sowas von an, dieses Jahr kauf ichs nicht mehr. Die kennen da drüben nur die "schuldenligas" und bewerten die VÖLLIGST über, oder andere zu tief, wie mans nimmt. Achja die Fangesänge sind EKELHAFT schlecht, das tut in den Ohren weh.
Jemand der selben Meinung?


----------



## Adariel (22. September 2011)

Wer den 5 Euro Optiwell Gutschein bei buch.de noch nicht genutzt hat bekommt es dort sogar für 27,50 € 

Oder wer bei bol.de einen Freund wirbt und den dadurch erhaltenen 5 Euro Gutschein nutzt  bekommt es ebenfalls für 27,50 € 

Das sind Schnapper


----------



## Raptor (22. September 2011)

Luzif3r schrieb:


> Keiner erwähnt hier was von den Spielstärken, die in der Demo sind einfach Lachhaft, Müller/Kroos mit 76? Gomez 77 (!)  Badtuber ist echt kein Riesentalent, aber 71 ist schäbigst und dagegen ein Cambiasso mit 90^^. Liebe Japaner, wir Deutschen sind die letzten grossen Tuniere immer vorne dabei, vll liegts daran das wir gute Spieler haben! Der außenverteidiger von Inter hat 99 bei Ausdauer (nakatomo oder so) WITZ, mich pisst dieses Bewertungssystem sowas von an, dieses Jahr kauf ichs nicht mehr. Die kennen da drüben nur die "schuldenligas" und bewerten die VÖLLIGST über, oder andere zu tief, wie mans nimmt. Achja die Fangesänge sind EKELHAFT schlecht, das tut in den Ohren weh.
> Jemand der selben Meinung?


Sorry aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Schn.... halten. Wie alt sind denn Kroos, Müller und Badstuber? Alles noch sehr junge Spieler die durch das System von PES im Laufe der Saisonjahre erheblich besser werden. Kroos und Müller werden bei um die 90 mindestens enden. Badstuber vmtl. bei Mitte 80. Cambiasso hingegen wird nicht mehr besser werden und du must Bedenken, dass Cambiasso mal der weltbeste Verteidiger war. Die Werte von Gomez sind natürlich etwas schwach.
Generell sind in den letzten Jahren die Jugendspieler alle nicht so stark gewessen, aber die meisten haben sich im Laufe der Zeit enorm gesteigert, was die Wert betrifft. Dies hängt wie schon gesagt mit dem Entwicklungssystem von Konami ab, dass jungen Spieler enormes Steigerungspotential bietet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2011)

Luzif3r schrieb:


> Keiner erwähnt hier was von den Spielstärken, die in der Demo sind einfach Lachhaft, Müller/Kroos mit 76? Gomez 77 (!)  Badtuber ist echt kein Riesentalent, aber 71 ist schäbigst und dagegen ein Cambiasso mit 90^^. Liebe Japaner, wir Deutschen sind die letzten grossen Tuniere immer vorne dabei, vll liegts daran das wir gute Spieler haben! Der außenverteidiger von Inter hat 99 bei Ausdauer (nakatomo oder so) WITZ, mich pisst dieses Bewertungssystem sowas von an, dieses Jahr kauf ichs nicht mehr. Die kennen da drüben nur die "schuldenligas" und bewerten die VÖLLIGST über, oder andere zu tief, wie mans nimmt. Achja die Fangesänge sind EKELHAFT schlecht, das tut in den Ohren weh.
> Jemand der selben Meinung?


Die Soundkulisse ist immer noch das größte Minus bei PES, das stimmt. Aber zum Glück gibts da meist Patches aus der Community, mit denen man alle Fangesänge Original und besser im Spiel erhält (z.b. tommsen chantpack).
Wie auch Mods schon immer bei PES sehr wichtig waren und ein großer Vorteil der PC Version(en) sind.

Und zu den Spielerstärken: Bei den von dir genannten Spielern handelt es sich noch um sehr junge Spieler. Vielleicht will man die absichtlich nicht so hoch setzen, weil sie sonst im Meisterligamodus zu schnell zu stark werden würden. Wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.

Zum Spiel selbst. Mir gefiel die Demo eigentlich ganz gut. Man merkt, dass PES langsam wieder im Aufwind ist, dass das Spiel langsam wieder besser wird. Allerdings müssen in den nächsten Jahren unbedingt die Animationen verbessert werden (sind immer noch zu abgehackt) und die Fangesänge sind einfach ohne Patches ein Graus. Da fallen einem nach ein paar Spielen die Ohren ab.
Gut gefallen hat mir auch, dass die Spieler sehr gut mitlaufen, sich gut freilaufen. Was ein Vorteil gegenüber FIFA 12 ist, weil dort die Stürmer bzw. Mittelfeldspieler zu langsam nach vorne stürmen und man teilweise warten muss. Das ist bei PES besser gelöst.
FIFA war eh schon immer mehr der Hollywoodfussball, bei dem irgendwie jeder Spieler ein Weltstar ist, während PES "dreckiger" ist, näher an den wirklichen Fussball rankommt.
Wie gesagt, sie gehen den richtigen Weg und ich werd mir auch PES2012 holen. Allerdings ist immer noch einiges an Luft nach oben.


----------



## SunnyCrockett (22. September 2011)

Raptor schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Schn.... halten. Wie alt sind denn Kroos, Müller und Badstuber? Alles noch sehr junge Spieler die durch das System von PES im Laufe der Saisonjahre erheblich besser werden. Kroos und Müller werden bei um die 90 mindestens enden. Badstuber vmtl. bei Mitte 80. Cambiasso hingegen wird nicht mehr besser werden und du must Bedenken, dass Cambiasso mal der weltbeste Verteidiger war. Die Werte von Gomez sind natürlich etwas schwach.
> Generell sind in den letzten Jahren die Jugendspieler alle nicht so stark gewessen, aber die meisten haben sich im Laufe der Zeit enorm gesteigert, was die Wert betrifft. Dies hängt wie schon gesagt mit dem Entwicklungssystem von Konami ab, dass jungen Spieler enormes Steigerungspotential bietet.


 

Nein, da gebe ich dem Vorposter vollkommen recht. Müller ist ja wohl schon jetzt einer der besten und vorallem torgefährlichsten Offensivspieler, Gomez ist ja wohl ein 1A Stürmer besser als so mancher Brasilianer die sie sich weder in Spanien noch in England wirklich durchsetzen konnten. Schweinsteiger ist ja auch einer der besten Defensiv Spieler die es gibt, eine Stufe wie Xavi. Alle diese jungen Spieler haben mindestens eine 80/85 oder so verdient, manche wie Schweini auch über 90.

Es geht auch nicht ums Alter, ein Ronaldo oder Messi sind auch erst Mitte 20zig...also zieht das Argument mal garnicht. Solche schlechten Einstufungen gibt es immer mal wieder, schon bei 2010, wo Ballack eig. noch super war, hatter er 82 und ZeRoberto 92, das kann ja wohl nicht so recht funktionieren. Einem Müller 76 zu geben und Ribery und Robben 93 bzw. 94 ist ja wohl vollkommen an der Realität vorbei.

Die Bewertung ist aber auch bei Fifa nicht der Hit, ich z.B. würde Gomez ein gute 85 oder so geben, Müller evtl. 89 und Schweini z.B. 92. Wir haben zum Teil Weltklasse Spieler die sich nicht hinter denen aus Spanien verstecken müssen. Nicht ohne Grund waren wir bei der EM und WM so gut dabei, nicht ohne Grund haben wir in den letzten Jahren auch im Club Fußball so gut abgeschnitten. Ein Götze z.B. ist auch schon richtig gut. Özil den ich z.B. nicht stärker als Müller einschätze wird aber bestimmt in der Vollversion irgendwas um die 85-90 haben, Inter war letzte Saison kacke, sind es diese auch schon wieder...aber da hat jeder Pups um die 80-90!

Aber es ist nicht schlimm, wozu gibt es PesEdit, die richten das schon !

Finde die Demo gut, aber warum ist die Grafik so weich, am besten gefällt sie mir immernoch bei Pes 2010, da ist sie so schön knackig.


----------



## stawacz (22. September 2011)

> du must Bedenken, dass Cambiasso mal der weltbeste Verteidiger war]



in welchen paraleluniversum war das denn


erstmal is dat n defensiver mittelfelfspieler und einer der besten der welt war der auch nie 


so..das nur fürs protokoll


----------



## Norisk699 (22. September 2011)

Jetzt wirds aber fachlich. 

Ich glaube ihr wechselt besser mal ins   transfermarkt-Forum oder so 

Nein, im Ernst: ich denke auch dass diese teilweise massiven Unterbewertungen deswegen stattgefunden haben weil die sonst in der Meisterliga oder wie dieses Solodings (was ich noch nie gespielt habe, bin NUR online bzw. offline Mehrspieler unterwegs) mit 28 bei Spielerstärke 112 oder so wären 

Wenn Konami diesen "Spielerentwicklungs-Weg" geht, dann sollten sie lieber zwei verschiedene Spielerstärken einbauen. Einmal die Spielerstärke / Bewertung wie sie denn im letzten Jahr so in etwa waren und eine für die Meisterliga mit tiefen Ansätzen für die ach so tolle Entwicklung der Jungspieler. Aber das wäre wohl zuviel Aufwand und wenn man das global sieht (wir dürften nicht die einzigen sein die teilweise unter- oder überbewertete Spieler haben) dann können sich da 10 Mann das ganze Jahr hinsetzen und endlose Bewertungs-Diskussionen führen 

Für das Onlinespiel natürlich sehr schade weil es weiterhin drauf rausläuft dass ich gegen die ewigen Real/Barca-Zocker wohl weiterhin kaum mit Bayern antreten brauche weil da dann vor allem in der unterbewerteten Verteidigung und auch im Sturm einfach keine Power dahinter ist. Spielerwerte sind zwar nicht alles, aber auf einem halbwegs ansehnlichen Niveau im 1on1 kann das natürlich entscheidend sein.

Schade, aber dennoch Daumen hoch Konami für das Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## esaBart (22. September 2011)

Einmal PES immer PES ... Fifa macht doch keen Spaß, einmal durchlaufen und zur halbzeit stehts 10:0 (und Amateur ist nicht eingestellt!)


----------



## SunnyCrockett (22. September 2011)

Du hast schon Recht, aber gute Spieler müßen auch gut bewertet werden, möchte nicht wissen was die Flitzpipe Robinho oder Dzeko für eine Note hat. Wenn Bayern nunmal 1A Spieler hat, das haben sie nunmal mit der Hälfte der Nationalmannschaft haben diese auch eine gute Benotung verdient. Was haben denn die sogenannten englischen Weltstars wie Lampard oder Terry erreicht, das sie um die 90 Punkte haben.

Es kann nicht sein, das Barcelone oder Real fast nur 85-90ziger Spieler hat, Neuer ist z.B. meiner Meinung nach auch der zur Zeit beste Torwart.

Aber hast Recht, genug Off-Topc.


----------



## Raptor (22. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> in welchen paraleluniversum war das denn
> 
> erstmal is dat n defensiver mittelfelfspieler und einer der besten der welt war der auch nie
> 
> so..das nur fürs protokoll



Oh Scheisse da habe ich denn doch in der Schnelle mit Cannavaro verwechselt, wie peinlich .



SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Nein, da gebe ich dem Vorposter vollkommen recht. Müller ist ja wohl schon jetzt einer der besten und vorallem torgefährlichsten Offensivspieler, Gomez ist ja wohl ein 1A Stürmer besser als so mancher Brasilianer die sie sich weder in Spanien noch in England wirklich durchsetzen konnten. Schweinsteiger ist ja auch einer der besten Defensiv Spieler die es gibt, eine Stufe wie Xavi. Alle diese jungen Spieler haben mindestens eine 80/85 oder so verdient, manche wie Schweini auch über 90.


Schweini hat glaube ich um die 90. Wie gesagt Gomez ist unterbewertet, aber er ist in den letzten Jahren international nicht so in Erscheinung getreten. Müller hat erst knapp ein Jahr auf höchstem Niveau gespielt und seine Klasse noch nicht gezeigt, deswegen wäre eine 90 nicht gerechtfertigt.



SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht ums Alter, ein Ronaldo oder Messi sind auch erst Mitte 20zig...also zieht das Argument mal garnicht. Solche schlechten Einstufungen gibt es immer mal wieder, schon bei 2010, wo Ballack eig. noch super war, hatter er 82 und ZeRoberto 92, das kann ja wohl nicht so recht funktionieren. Einem Müller 76 zu geben und Ribery und Robben 93 bzw. 94 ist ja wohl vollkommen an der Realität vorbei.


Müller wird aber im Verlaufe der Jahre (Meisterliga) wahrscheinlich um die 90 haben während Ribery und Robben nicht mehr so stark im Wert steigen. Wenn du Müller Mitte 80 oder gar 90 geben würdest würde der später über 100 haben bzw. den Maximalwert. Darüber hinaus hat Müller noch nicht seine Klasse auf Dauer gezeigt, Robben und Ribery dagegen schon über die letzten 5 Jahre.




SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Finde die Demo gut, aber warum ist die Grafik so weich, am besten gefällt sie mir immernoch bei Pes 2010, da ist sie so schön knackig.


Dafür gibt es doch Patches





SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht, aber gute Spieler müßen auch gut bewertet werden, möchte nicht wissen was die Flitzpipe Robinho oder Dzeko für eine Note hat. Wenn Bayern nunmal 1A Spieler hat, das haben sie nunmal mit der Hälfte der Nationalmannschaft haben diese auch eine gute Benotung verdient. Was haben denn die sogenannten englischen Weltstars wie Lampard oder Terry erreicht, das sie um die 90 Punkte haben.
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, das Barcelone oder Real fast nur 85-90ziger Spieler hat, Neuer ist z.B. meiner Meinung nach auch der zur Zeit beste Torwart.
> 
> Aber hast Recht, genug Off-Topc.


Nun Barca oder Real sind halt dicke Brocken, auch für Bayern. Bayern ist ja nicht schlecht bewertet bei PES 2012, so in etwa auf einer Stufe mit Manu also ich denke das das schon hinkommt.
Lampard und Terry haben in den letzten Jahren international mehr Aufmerksamkeit erlangt als z.B. ein Müller. Darüber hinaus haben sie in den letzten Jahren ihre Leistung in Topligen und Topmannschaften gebracht (mehr oder weniger).
Die größten Schnitzer werden zumindestens auf dem PC ja zum Glück durch Patches behoben.


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. September 2011)

Hab die zweite Demo auch mal angespielt, nach ein paar Spielen war wieder der PES-typische Spielspaß da, den ich mit FIFA in den letzten Jahren leider nie hatte. Ich bleib dennoch bei PES 2011, da sich m.M.n ein neues Fußballspiel höchstens alle zwei Jahre lohnt.


----------



## Norisk699 (22. September 2011)

Jojoselavi schrieb:


> Hab die zweite Demo auch mal angespielt, nach ein paar Spielen war wieder der PES-typische Spielspaß da, den ich mit FIFA in den letzten Jahren leider nie hatte. Ich bleib dennoch bei PES 2011, da sich m.M.n ein neues Fußballspiel höchstens alle zwei Jahre lohnt.


 

Also von PES 2010 nicht auf PES 2011 zu wechseln hätte ich ja verstanden, aber diesen meiner Meinung nach richtigen und großen und guten Schritt zu machen zum PES 2012 ist glaub ich schon gerechtfertigt. Zumal man es eh für 32,50 oder von mir aus 27,50 € (siehe Vorherige Posts) bekommt.


----------



## SunnyCrockett (22. September 2011)

Raptor schrieb:


> Oh Scheisse da habe ich denn doch in der Schnelle mit Cannavaro verwechselt, wie peinlich .
> 
> 
> Schweini hat glaube ich um die 90. Wie gesagt Gomez ist unterbewertet, aber er ist in den letzten Jahren international nicht so in Erscheinung getreten. Müller hat erst knapp ein Jahr auf höchstem Niveau gespielt und seine Klasse noch nicht gezeigt, deswegen wäre eine 90 nicht gerechtfertigt.
> ...


 

Wo bitte haben Robben und Ribery seit 5 Jahren Weltklasse gezeigt, Robben hat sich weder bei Chelsea, noch bei Madrid wirklich durchgesetzt, noch dazu ist er oft verletzt. Ribery hat in der Nationalmannschaft noch garnichts gezeigt, bei Bayern hat er selber auch noch nie den Unterschied zu einem anderen europäischen Top Club gemacht.

Finde das immer so lustig, wenn Ribery mal gegen Freiburg oder so zaubert und dann als der Spieler dargestellt wird, während z.B. ein Messi ganz Madrid nackig macht oder Ronaldo ein Manu vernascht.

Bei Pes 2010 hatte z.B. Robben noch 82 und nun 94, damals hatte Gomez noch um die 79 und nun 77? Da lobe ich mir die Arbeit der PESEdit Gruppe, da passt am Ende im großen und ganzen die Bewertung.



Bei Pes 2010 z.B. habe ich einen Verteidiger der hatte mit 17 die Stärke 80 und nun mit 24 die Stärke 102, Müller hatte mit 21 die Stärke 85 dank PesEdit und sein Maximum Level ist 95, was er mit 29 erreicht hatte/hat.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2011)

Für alle, denen die Grafik der Demo zu "unschaft" ist, gibt es inzwischen Patches, die den Blur-Effekt, der dafür verantwortlich ist, deaktivieren. Damit ist das Spiel wieder so "scharf" wie die Vorgänger.

z.B.: http://www.pespatchs.com/2011/09/pes-2012-2nd-demo-blurry-disable-tool-v1-0-for-more-sharpen-graphic-by-jenkey1002.html


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. September 2011)

Fragen an die Redaktion:

1) ist es möglich in PES 2012 seine eigene Musik einzufügen?

2)kann man den Kommentator auch auf Englisch umstellen?

3) ist die Europa League als eigener Spielmodus vorhanden?

4) ist der Stadioneditor aus dem Vorgänger wieder dabei? 

Könnte mir bitte mal jemand sagen, was es davon in PES 2012 gibt und was nicht....


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Fragen an die Redaktion:
> 
> 1) ist es möglich in PES 2012 seine eigene Musik einzufügen?
> 
> ...


 

1) keine ahnung,,bei 2010 gings glaub ich,,also wirds hier wohl auch irgendwie gehen,,
2)also das ging bisher immer
3)glaub ich nich
4)auch hier,,keine ahnung


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> 1) keine ahnung,,bei 2010 gings glaub ich,,also wirds hier wohl auch irgendwie gehen,,
> 2)also das ging bisher immer
> 3)glaub ich nich
> 4)auch hier,,keine ahnung


 
ja OK danke für die Hilfe..
aber in PES 2010 konnte man keine Musik einfügen und die Hintergrundmelodie dieses Spiels war eine absolute Tortur für die Ohren
(außer "Ruby" von den Kaiser Chiefs)
+
in PES 2010 konnte man den Kommentator auf deutsch, spanisch ,portugisisch, italienisch + französisch stellen, aber eben NICHT auf englisch

also könnte mir bitte jemand (wenn möglich aus der Redaktion) sagen, ob man


1) in PES 2012 seine eigene Musik einfügen kann?

2) den Kommentator auch auf Englisch umstellen kann?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SunnyCrockett (23. September 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Für alle, denen die Grafik der Demo zu "unschaft" ist, gibt es inzwischen Patches, die den Blur-Effekt, der dafür verantwortlich ist, deaktivieren. Damit ist das Spiel wieder so "scharf" wie die Vorgänger.
> 
> z.B.: PES 2012 2ND Demo Blurry disable Tool v1.0 for more sharpen graphic by jenkey1002 | PES Patch,PES 2012 Patch,Pes 2012 Demo,PES 2011 Patch,Pes Edit,Pes Update



Du bist mein Retter...Gott segne dich!!!


----------



## PCG_Vader (23. September 2011)

@LordCrash:  Hab das Problem bei mir zwar als nicht so schlimm empfunden, aber trotzdem danke für den Link - wird sicher einigen Leuten hier gut weiterhelfen


@Spielerwertungen: Man sieht ja schon anhand der Diskussion hier, was für dünnes Eis man da betritt. Klar, diese Diskussionen gibts auch hier in der Redaktion, aber eine ultimative Wahrheit gibt es dazu eben nicht. Obendrein weiß ich vom Konami-Verantwortlichen, dass am Erstverkaufstag ein Patch erscheint, der nicht nur die im Test kritisierten Torwartfehler beheben soll, sondern wie jedes Jahr wieder Transfers und Wertungen aktualisiert. Dementsprechend fällt eine Bewertung hier schwer, da unsere Testversion ja sogar etwas älter ist als die Verkaufsfassung und natürlich kaum ein Wert sich so schnell verändert, wie der eines Fußballers - Communio-Spieler werden das sicher bestätigen können 


@Rising-Evil: Also prinzipiell kann ich dir schon mal versichern, dass ich jeden Kommentar unter meinen Tests lese - du brauchst also nicht drei Mal zu posten, ich antworte eben, wenn ich Zeit dazu finde. So ganz nebenbei machen wir hier ja schließlich auch noch so ein paar Heftchen, weswegen ich leider nicht 24/7 im Forum rumgeistern kann   Aber nun zu deinen Fragen:
1. Das sollte natürlich gehen, sonst funktionierten ja die ganzen Patches mit Fangesängen etc nicht.  Direkt im Spielmenü gibt es die Option aber nicht.
2. Meine Tesversion enthält deutschen und französischen Kommentar, die fertige Version wird sich da unterscheiden. Ich befürchte aber, dass es wie letztes Jahr aussieht: Spanisch, Italienisch und Portugiesisch kommen noch dazu, Englisch gibts wohl nur in der UK-Fassung 
3. Nein, es gibt nur Champions League und Copa Santander als eigenen Modus. Du kannst dir aber natürlich selbst ein Turnier erstellen und da einfach die Mannschaften und Spielmodi der diesjährigen Euro-League einfügen. Ich bin mir außerdem sicher, entsprechende Datensätze wird es sehr bald nach Release zum Download auf diversen Fansites geben 
Zu 4. Ja.


In diesem Sinne: Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und weitere Antworten gibt es dann gerne am Montag wieder


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. September 2011)

danke für die Antworten 
+ @LordCrash
guter Patch, danke dafür (durch das Löschen des Blur-Effekts ist mir zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, dass die Spieler schwitzen)
...
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die BuLi-Patches für PES 2012 schnell erscheinen...


----------



## Luzif3r (23. September 2011)

@ Raptor: 
1. Lesen kannst du nicht! 2. Cannavaro ist jetzt 36 und bewegt sich wie eine Mumie und hätte auch wenn er früher gut war JETZT keine 90 verdient (auch wenn du Spagetthi im Blut hast) 3. Ist das Steigerungspotenzial der Spieler davon abhängig wie Konami das "einstellt" kann also sein, dass sie sich sehr lansgam entwickeln oder sogar garnicht, war in den letzten Teilen auch! 4 Julio Cesar bekommt 91 (macht nur noch patzer seit 2 Jahren) und Neuer bekommt 89? weiteres beispiel des Schwachsinns. 6. Was bringt mir die Spieler weiterentwicklung wenn ich online Zocken will? NIX! 7. Bei Bayern Spielen die meisten deutschen Nationalspieler, jetzt kannst dir vorstellen (bzw. eher nicht) wie schlecht D wieder gemacht wurde, obwohl wir grad echt seit 6 Jahren Hammergeilen Fussball spielen, BULLSHIT IST DAS! achja und nochwas Punkt 8. Zügel mal deine Wortwahl du sozialer Bodensatz!!!


----------



## meisterYoda (23. September 2011)

@Rising-Evil & PCG_Vader

Von der letzten Version kann ich sagen, dass sie standardmäßig kein Englisch dabei hatte, sich die entsprechenden Dateien nach kurzer zeit auf Fanseiten zu finden waren. Einfach runterladen und in den ordner kopieren glaub ich. 

Ebenso gab es die Möglichkeit eigene Musik in das Spiel einzubinden indem man seine mp3s in ein bestimmtes dateiformat umwandelt und über den kitserver eingebunden hat. 

Denke das beides auch dieses Jahr möglich sein wird. Mein Tipp ist www.pes-corner.net 
Da findet man gute patches und Tutorials zum editieren.

MFG


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2011)

Freut mich, dass ich einigen hier mit dem Grafikpatch weiterhelfen konnte. 

Mit der Demo kann man übrigens ziemlich viel machen, inzwischen sind schon viele Teams freigeschaltet (teilweise aus PES 2011 übernommen) und alle Exhibition-Settings wie Form, Spieldauer, Ball, Verlängerung+Elfer usw. sind verfügbar. Ich persönlich benutze folgenden Patch dafür, der bei mir super funktioniert (72 Teams + freie Settings):
http://www.pespatchs.com/2011/09/pes-2012-2nd-demo-721-teams-unlocked-patch-by-jenkey1002-16-09-11.html

@ Christoph (am Montag):
Schade, dass euer Online-Test nicht auf den Legenden-Modus eingeht. Ich persönlich habe bei PES 2010 (PES 2011 hab ich übersprungen) über 600 Matches dort gespielt und spiele den "normalen" Modus eigentlich nur von Zeit zu Zeit mit oder gegen Freunde am heimischen Fernseher. Daher würde es mich sehr interessieren, was sich im Legenden-Modus getan hat und ob z.B. die Transferpolitik verbessert wurde (keine Angebote von Top-Clubs, selbst wenn man mehrere Jahre der weltbeste Spieler war.....) und ob sonst irgendwelche Änderungen oder Verbesserungen vorgenommen wurden.

PES 2012 hab ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder vorbestellt. Die Demo gefällt mir sehr gut, das Gameplay ist wieder anspruchsvoller und realistischer geworden. Und für 32,50 Euro kann man eigentlich auch nicht viel falschmachen, da muss ich Konami meinen Respekt zollen für die Preispolitik!


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2011)

Und hier noch einen BuLi Patch für die 2. PES 2012 Demo, der 46 Teams (inkl. 8 BuLi Teams = Dortmund,Bayern,Schalke,Bremen,Leverkusen,Stuttgart,Hannover,Gladbach) mit aktuellen Transfers und Trikots beinhaltet und einige andere Änderungen (Faces, Balls, Chants, Adboards, Stadions) beinhaltet. Have fun!
http://www.pespatchs.com/2011/09/pes-2012-2nd-demo-bundesliga-v2-50-patch-by-pesgalaxy-com.html


----------



## Raptor (24. September 2011)

SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Wo bitte haben Robben und Ribery seit 5 Jahren Weltklasse gezeigt, Robben hat sich weder bei Chelsea, noch bei Madrid wirklich durchgesetzt, noch dazu ist er oft verletzt. Ribery hat in der Nationalmannschaft noch garnichts gezeigt, bei Bayern hat er selber auch noch nie den Unterschied zu einem anderen europäischen Top Club gemacht.


Naja Weltklasse habe ich ja gar nicht behauptet. Robben war schon bekannt bevor er zu den Bayern gewechselt ist. Er ist leider immer wieder durch Verletzungen ausgefallen, aber wenn er fit war hat er bei Chelsea, Madrid und den Bayern in der Liga sowie Champions League gezeigt das er den Ausschlag geben kann. Ribery war zwar in den letzten Jahren nicht so stark wie Robben, aber auch er hat national wie auf Europaebene gezeigt, dass er den Ausschlag geben kann. Im Vergleich dazu hat  Müller nicht soviel vorzuweisen. Ich behaupte ja gar nicht das Müller kein Spieler ist der den Ausschlag geben kann, aber er hat eine gute WM gespielt und eine gute Saison. Aktuell zeigt er natürlich dass er ein ganz starker Spieler ist, aber hauptsächlich auch erstmal nur national.



SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Finde das immer so lustig, wenn Ribery mal gegen Freiburg oder so zaubert und dann als der Spieler dargestellt wird, während z.B. ein Messi ganz Madrid nackig macht oder Ronaldo ein Manu vernascht.
> 
> Bei Pes 2010 hatte z.B. Robben noch 82 und nun 94, damals hatte Gomez noch um die 79 und nun 77? Da lobe ich mir die Arbeit der PESEdit Gruppe, da passt am Ende im großen und ganzen die Bewertung.


Nunja sogut wie Messi war Ribery die letzten Jahre ja zum Glück nicht bewertet. 



SunnyCrockett schrieb:


> Bei Pes 2010 z.B. habe ich einen Verteidiger der hatte mit 17 die Stärke 80 und nun mit 24 die Stärke 102, Müller hatte mit 21 die Stärke 85 dank PesEdit und sein Maximum Level ist 95, was er mit 29 erreicht hatte/hat.


Genau das ist aber der Grund warum wenige Spieler mit jungen Jahren eine Stärke von 80+X haben, denn sonst hätte man ganz schnell nur noch 90er, besonders die starken Mannschaften die zu Anfang schon eine starke Jugendmannschaft haben (PES 2011 Stufe 5). Wenn du Kroos, Müller etc. 80+X gibst, wem muss man dann noch solche Werte geben und wie sieht das nach mehreren Saisons in der ML aus. Das sind Fragen die alle mit einfliessen. Generell sind mit dem richtigen Trainer bisher die meisten Spieler im Laufe der Zeit stark gestiegen, so dass Jugendspieler mit 60 nach 5 Jahren oder so in der Regel auf 80 waren.
Bei PES 2011 machen bei mir mit PESEdit Patch die Spieler über 90 nur einen ganz kleinen Teil aller Spieler aus. 26 von 4480 Spielern haben 90+X. Wenn man nun zuviele junge Spieler mit 80+X starten lässt verschiebt sich das in MMN Ungleichgewicht in dem einige Mannschaften zu stark werden.




Luzif3r schrieb:


> @ Raptor:
> 1. Lesen kannst du nicht!


Nun das ist jetzt erstmal eine Aussage die luftlos von dir in den Raum geworfen wurde.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 2. Cannavaro ist jetzt 36 und bewegt sich wie eine Mumie und hätte auch wenn er früher gut war JETZT keine 90 verdient (auch wenn du Spagetthi im Blut hast)


Und nur weil er 36 ist sollen alle Eigenschaften wie Stellungsspiel, Kopfballstärke und und und auf einmal weg sein. Ja natürlich darf er nicht mehr so schnell sein, aber das Alter sagt doch nicht unbedingt was über die Fähigkeiten von ihm aus. Nest z.B. ist auch 35 und immer noch einer der besten Verteidiger Europas, er ist eben nur nicht mehr der schnellste.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 3. Ist das Steigerungspotenzial der Spieler davon abhängig wie Konami das "einstellt" kann also sein, dass sie sich sehr lansgam entwickeln oder sogar garnicht, war in den letzten Teilen auch!


Im letzten Teil haben sich bei mir in der Regel alle Spieler die bei 70 angefangen haben mit dem richtigen Trainer im Laufe der Zeit auf annähernd 90 entwickelt. Darüber hinaus war zu beobachten das auch Jugendspieler anderer Mannschaften, bei denen man mit einem starken Trainer rechnen kann, sich so stark entwickelt haben.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 4 Julio Cesar bekommt 91 (macht nur noch patzer seit 2 Jahren) und Neuer bekommt 89? weiteres beispiel des Schwachsinns.


Ich habe nie behauptet das alle Werte perfekt sind.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 6. Was bringt mir die Spieler weiterentwicklung wenn ich online Zocken will? NIX!


Dann mach Konami einen konstruktiven Vorschlag wie sie Onlinespiel und normales Spiel trennen. Zwei Datenbanken sind eine Möglichkeit, aber aus Architektursicht nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 7. Bei Bayern Spielen die meisten deutschen Nationalspieler, jetzt kannst dir vorstellen (bzw. eher nicht) wie schlecht D wieder gemacht wurde, obwohl wir grad echt seit 6 Jahren Hammergeilen Fussball spielen, BULLSHIT IST DAS! achja und nochwas Punkt


Weswegen Bayern auch zu mit den stärksten Mannschaften in PES gehört, auf Augenhöhe mit Chelsea, Arsenal und Manu, aber eben nicht auf dem Niveau von Barca oder Madrid. Auch die deutsche Nationalmannschaft gehört zu den besseren Nationalmannschaften in PES.



Luzif3r schrieb:


> 8. Zügel mal deine Wortwahl du sozialer Bodensatz!!!


Nanana wer hat sich den jetzt in der Wortwahl vergriffen und ist eigentlich schon beleidigend geworden?

@Luzif3r and All die sich über die Werte beschweren:
Bitte stellt doch einfach mal Regeln auf nachdenen man die Bewertung aller Spieler in PES erstellen kann. Es geht hier nicht nur um Spieler die ihr kennt sondern um mindestens 4480 Spieler. Die Regeln müssen so klar und eindeutig sein, dass man alle 4480 Spieler klare und eindeutig bewerten kann und man auf Grund der Regeln dies auch leicht im Programmcode umsetzen kann. Darüber hinaus müssen die endgültigen Werte allen Spielern gefallen, das heißt auch z.B. Spaniern oder Engländern.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. September 2011)

Was für eine Art von Kopierschutz hat PES 2012 eigentlich ? 
(im Heft habt ihr dazu ja keine Angaben gemacht)


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Was für eine Art von Kopierschutz hat PES 2012 eigentlich ?
> (im Heft habt ihr dazu ja keine Angaben gemacht)


 
Da ich das Spiel grad installiert hab, hab es heute bekommen, kann ich dir das sagen.
Einfach DVD einlegen, installieren und losgehts. Es hat einfach nur einen DVD Check.

Registrieren brauchst du dich nur, falls du es noch nicht von vorherigen Versionen bist, wenn du Online spielen willst. Ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. September 2011)

Sorry ,dass ich jetzt da nachfrage aber:
Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären warum manche Leute FIFA oder PES jetzt schon bekommen, obwohl morgen(29.9.11) erst der eigentliche Erscheinungstermin ist?


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sorry ,dass ich jetzt da nachfrage aber:
> Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären warum manche Leute FIFA oder PES jetzt schon bekommen, obwohl morgen(29.9.11) erst der eigentliche Erscheinungstermin ist?


 

lustigerweise red ich grad genau darüber mit jemandem im ts

ich denke mal das is daher das die spiele der vorbsteller schon 2-3 tage vor release verschickt werden.damit gewährleistet wird das auch jeder sein spiel am releasetag hat^^

aber bringt ja eh nix,,ich kanns jedenfall noch nich aktivieren


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sorry ,dass ich jetzt da nachfrage aber:
> Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären warum manche Leute FIFA oder PES jetzt schon bekommen, obwohl morgen(29.9.11) erst der eigentliche Erscheinungstermin ist?


 
Manche Läden verkaufen es schon früher und die Onlineshops schicken das meist schon vorher raus, damit die Leute es auch ganz sicher am Erscheinungstermin haben. Und wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man es manchmal auch etwas früher.
Bei PES ist das gut, weil man es gleich zocken kann. Bei der FIFA12 PC Version bringt das den Leuten aber nichts. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, können die es nämlich erst heute nacht aktivieren.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. September 2011)

Danke für die Info; 
& gut zu wissen, da ich auch PES 2012 vorbestellt hab


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2011)

Hab grad gesehen, es gibt sogar schon den ersten Community Patch  : PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 - Released! 28/09/11

Immer wieder genial


----------



## Luzif3r (28. September 2011)

So ich Spiel grad die ersten 2 Stunden PES12....ich bin seit Jahren PES fan, aber jetzt ist schluss! Von jahr zu jahr wurde es schlechter, es wurden sachen verschlechtert (z.b. Wiederholungen) Neue Bugs haben sich eingeschlichen etc. Online Modus war fürn Arsch! Jetzt spiel ich das dumme Spiel geschlagene 2 Stunden un bekomms nicht hin vernünftig zu verteidigen (Spiele auf höchster Stufe) Jeder FURZ kann in dem wurstspiel dribbeln, du hast teilweise keinerlei chance den Ball zu bekommen ausser durch Fehlpässe und Ballbesitz bei 35% ist nicht selten. Frustfaktor sehr hoch. Matschige Grafik. Gott sei dank hab ich keinen müden Cent gezahlt. RIP PES


----------



## Jojoselavi (28. September 2011)

Alles eine Frage der Übung  PES ist halt anfangs nicht ganz einfach und man muss sich jedes Jahr wieder umgewöhnen. Aber wenn man den Vorgänger länger gespielt hat, findet man sich schnell zurecht.


----------



## Norisk699 (29. September 2011)

Habe gestern auch schon ~ 2,5 Stunden online gespielt (danke amazon *g*)

Ab etwa 21 Uhr flutschten die Server von Konami richtig gut und ich hatte eine sensationell gute Verbindung ohne die aus früheren Versionen bekannten Lags / Verzögerungen / und so weiter. Wenn die Verbindungsqualität so bleiben sollte dann bin ich sehr sehr sehr zufrieden.

NICHT zufrieden bin ich allerdings mit meiner Leistung, ich kann das 2012er einfach noch nicht. Schiesse kaum Tore... Aber das wird schon noch.

Sehr gut finde ich im Onlinemodus dass man bei "schnelles Spiel" (wahrscheinlich woanders auch) nach einem Match dem Gegner ein "Fair Play - Daumen hoch" geben kann (direkt ingame wo man auch statistiken etc. angucken könnte in diesem ende-menu). Wenn dein Gegner dir auch solch ein "Fair Play" gegeben hat dann spielt man wenn man "weiteres schnelles spiel" auswählt direkt nochmal gegen den anderen scheinbar. Habe somit gegen einen netten deutschen Spieler 3 Matches nacheinander machen können ohne groß rumzusuchen etc. 

Und der neue Quitter-Schutz ist genial (wenn er denn funktioniert).

Man kriegt gleich beim ersten einloggen mords die Meldung dass man die ersten 10 Spiele mindestens 70 % (also 7) ohne Verbindungsabbruch beenden muss. Schafft man das, dann gehts ganz normal weiter. Wenn nicht, dann wird man künftig (solange sich diese Statistik nicht wieder verbessert) nur noch gegen andere Quitter spielen können. Auch in Wettbewerben ist man dann scheinbar nicht zugelassen. 
--> WENN das so funktioniert wie es sich anhört, dann brauchen wir uns in nächster Zeit nicht mehr über Quitter ärgern. 


Achja, der von mir angesprochene und bemängelte "Blur-Effekt" wude mit Patch 1.01 (der Day-1-Patch der auch onlinespielen freischaltet) beseitigt. Jetzt ist das Bild ordentlich scharf wie es sein soll.


----------



## LevArris1 (29. September 2011)

Fällt den Testern nicht die matschige Grafik beim spielen auf, oder warum wird darüber nichts geschrieben ?
Konami hat doch diesen Blur-Effekt eingeführt, so das die Spieler beim spielen alle unscharf, u. verschwommen aussehen das man sich das nicht ansehen mag.
Die Grafik wird dadurch deutlich verschlechtert.
Und diesen Blur-Effekt kann man nicht wieder ausschalten. 
Was soll man davon nun halten, Konami ?
So kann und werde ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. September 2011)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Fällt den Testern nicht die matschige Grafik beim spielen auf, oder warum wird darüber nichts geschrieben ?
> Konami hat doch diesen Blur-Effekt eingeführt, so das die Spieler beim spielen alle unscharf, u. verschwommen aussehen das man sich das nicht ansehen mag.
> Die Grafik wird dadurch deutlich verschlechtert.
> Und diesen Blur-Effekt kann man nicht wieder ausschalten.
> ...


 
Na dann kauf dir das Spiel, denn wie dein Vorredner gerade mal einen Post über dir vermeldet hat, deaktiviert der Day 1-Patch den Blur-Effekt ja  


@Luzif3r: Also wenn du's nicht gebacken kriegst, dann stell doch vielleicht erst mal die Schwierigkeitsstufe runter, statt gleich auf dem höchsten level loszulegen und sich dann über Frust zu wundern


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. September 2011)

Jojoselavi schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Übung  PES ist halt anfangs nicht ganz einfach und man muss sich jedes Jahr wieder umgewöhnen. Aber wenn man den Vorgänger länger gespielt hat, findet man sich schnell zurecht.


 
den Vorgänger ja, aber wenn man den Vorvorgänger (also PES 2010) zuletzt gespielt hat, fällt es einem doch etwas schwerer...
Aber genau das Gameplay ist bei PES 2012 für mich der Kaufgrund gewesen...
da war das 2010er richtig langweilig und schlecht dagegen


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. September 2011)

Frage:
wo genau kan man in Hauptmenü nach dem Update für den Patch 1.01 suchen?


----------



## Norisk699 (29. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Frage:
> wo genau kan man in Hauptmenü nach dem Update für den Patch 1.01 suchen?


 
PES 2012 Patch 1.01 (Disc) - Free video game downloads, news, reviews, videos, patches, demos, screenshots and more at AtomicGamer

ODER einfach ingame auf "online" gehen und versuchen sich einzuloggen. Dann kommt ne Meldung dass man 1.01 braucht und es geht der Internetbrowser mit dem direkten Konami-Link auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Na dann kauf dir das Spiel, denn wie dein Vorredner gerade mal einen Post über dir vermeldet hat, deaktiviert der Day 1-Patch den Blur-Effekt ja
> 
> 
> @Luzif3r: Also wenn du's nicht gebacken kriegst, dann stell doch vielleicht erst mal die Schwierigkeitsstufe runter, statt gleich auf dem höchsten level loszulegen und sich dann über Frust zu wundern


 
Das ist etwas, was ich auch nie verstehe. Das manche Leute bei solchen Spielen gleich mit dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad anfangen und dann meckern, wenns nicht läuft.  Ich bin jetzt auch seit dem ersten PC PES dabei und ich fange auch immer erst mit Fortgeschrittener an, um das Spiel zu lernen und gehe dann langsam immer einen Schwierigkeitsgrad höher. 

Ich hab jetzt auch schon einige Spiele gemacht und finds wirklich großartig. Für mich das beste PES seit PES6. Wirklich ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch seit dem ersten PC PES dabei und ich fange auch immer erst mit Fortgeschrittener an, um das Spiel zu lernen und gehe dann langsam immer einen Schwierigkeitsgrad höher.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch schon einige Spiele gemacht und finds wirklich großartig. Für mich das beste PES seit PES6. Wirklich ein klasse Spiel.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Ich hab allerdings erst auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt, allerdings hab ich nach 4-5 Partien den Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Stufe runtergestellt..


----------



## zadorak (30. September 2011)

Also kann eure Wertung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Das game ist das beste pes ever. Es ist das beste Fussball spiel was ich bisher spielen durfte. Wo ich euch recht gebe sind die etwas Ruppigen animationen die waren flüssiger in 2011. Dennoch gibts jetzt mehr als früher. Wenn ihr die Torhüter als schlecht bezeichnet und diese weg gepatched werden solltet ihr das in eine neue wertung miteinbeziehen, wenn ihr schon das extra als contra angebt. Schwächen in der Präsentation ?? wo den am meisten? Und das IHR als PC Spieler demnach auch die PC version testet und euch eigentlich um die unheimlich starken editor möglichkeiten bewusst sein müsstet verstehe ich nicht wieso das ein kontra sein soll :Nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Lizenzen, nur zwei Bundesligaclubs (Bayern München und Leverkusen) . Komisch ich hab die 1. und 2. Bundesliga drin mit allen Original Stadien, Logos, Teammitglieder, Werbebanden und wenn ich bock hab bastel ich mir sogar die US- MLS liga mit original Trikots.. was juckt da bitte die lizenz.


----------



## PCG_Vader (30. September 2011)

zadorak schrieb:


> Also kann eure Wertung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Das game ist das beste pes ever. Es ist das beste Fussball spiel was ich bisher spielen durfte. Wo ich euch recht gebe sind die etwas Ruppigen animationen die waren flüssiger in 2011. Dennoch gibts jetzt mehr als früher. Wenn ihr die Torhüter als schlecht bezeichnet und diese weg gepatched werden solltet ihr das in eine neue wertung miteinbeziehen, wenn ihr schon das extra als contra angebt. Schwächen in der Präsentation ?? wo den am meisten? Und das IHR als PC Spieler demnach auch die PC version testet und euch eigentlich um die unheimlich starken editor möglichkeiten bewusst sein müsstet verstehe ich nicht wieso das ein kontra sein soll :Nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Lizenzen, nur zwei Bundesligaclubs (Bayern München und Leverkusen) . Komisch ich hab die 1. und 2. Bundesliga drin mit allen Original Stadien, Logos, Teammitglieder, Werbebanden und wenn ich bock hab bastel ich mir sogar die US- MLS liga mit original Trikots.. was juckt da bitte die lizenz.


 
1. Die Torhüter wurden mit dem heutigen Release-Patch verbessert - der Test steht seit ner guten Woche online. Merkste was? Ich werde garantiert nicht auf Ankündigung des Publishers hin in gutem Glauben Kritikpunkte aus dem Test streichen, bevor ich nicht selbst überprüfen kann, dass sie tatsächlich behoben wurden. Also spiele ich das Teil jetzt mit Releasepatch und beurteile danach, ob der Kritikpunkt Torhüter ausgemerzt wurde oder nicht.

2. Wir beurteilen das Produkt, dass unser Leser im Laden kaufen kann, nciht was die Community draus macht. Ich selbst liebe den PES-Editor und zocke das Spiel auch am liebsten mit massig Community-Patches drauf, da sind die Daten meist sogar besser und realistischer als bei FIFAs professionellen Lizenzteams. Aber für die Bewertung kann ich diese Daten nicht heranziehen, da muss ich das Spiel beurteilen, dass ich mir im Laden akufe - und dort fehlen eben die Lizenzen und deutschen Ligen


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auf dem 2.schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad so 5-6 Matches gespielt - es gefällt mir echt gut! Was mich bisher allerdings sehr stört ist, dass (scheinbar) lange, tödliche Pässe von ca. Mittellinie quasi gar nichts mehr bringen, selbst wenn die Spielsituation eigentlich perfekt für so einen Pass ist. Bei PES2010 hab ich damit bei jedem 4.-5. Passversuch einen Spieler freispielen können, der dann alleine aufs Tor oder zumindest die Toraußenlinie zulief. Aber jetzt fängt der Verteidiger den Ball an sich immer ab, selbst wenn der Pass eher an seinem Rücken vorbei gespielt wird und er ihn an sich nur mit einem Knoten in den Beinen kriegen dürfte ^^  Außerdem laufen mir die gegnerischen Stürmer viel zu ballsicher zentral auf meinen Strafraum zu, die kann man fast unmöglich vom Ball trennen ohne Foul.

Ach ja: kann es sein, dass man für die Meisterliga als Team-Grundstock nur noch diese Amateurmannschaft mit Durchschnittsstärke um die 60 bekommen kann, egal welchen Verein man sich aussucht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auf dem 2.schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad so 5-6 Matches gespielt - es gefällt mir echt gut! Was mich bisher allerdings sehr stört ist, dass (scheinbar) lange, tödliche Pässe von ca. Mittellinie quasi gar nichts mehr bringen, selbst wenn die Spielsituation eigentlich perfekt für so einen Pass ist. Bei PES2010 hab ich damit bei jedem 4.-5. Passversuch einen Spieler freispielen können, der dann alleine aufs Tor oder zumindest die Toraußenlinie zulief. Aber jetzt fängt der Verteidiger den Ball an sich immer ab, selbst wenn der Pass eher an seinem Rücken vorbei gespielt wird und er ihn an sich nur mit einem Knoten in den Beinen kriegen dürfte ^^  Außerdem laufen mir die gegnerischen Stürmer viel zu ballsicher zentral auf meinen Strafraum zu, die kann man fast unmöglich vom Ball trennen ohne Foul.
> 
> Ach ja: kann es sein, dass man für die Meisterliga als Team-Grundstock nur noch diese Amateurmannschaft mit Durchschnittsstärke um die 60 bekommen kann, egal welchen Verein man sich aussucht?



Einige Sachen musst du im Spiel erst freischalten. Das findest du unter Zusatzinhalte(extra content) im Spielmenü.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2011)

o.k, ich geh dann mal davon aus, dass du mit dem freischalten die Meisterliga-Sache meinst und nicht "ankommende tödliche Pässe"


----------



## stawacz (1. Oktober 2011)

hey mal ne schnelle frage,,ich hab grad bei origins fifa nach updates suchen lassen,,und nu läd er 7!!!! gb runter,,is dat normal?


----------



## stawacz (1. Oktober 2011)

weiß denn nun jemand warum fifa heut ein 7 gb update zieht??

frag mich echt was dat sein soll,dat ding is größer als das spiel.....-.-


----------



## xMANIACx (3. Oktober 2011)

So, hab nun auch PES2012 und schon so einige Matches hinter mir und mir fehlen bislang noch einige Optionen irgendwie bzw. ich brauche Tipps . Zum einen, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Spieler individuell zu trainieren oder ihnen gezielt neue Positionen oder Fähigkeiten beizubringen (wie es bei PES10 der fall war)? Denn dieses neue Trainingssystem ist zwar ganz nett.. aber ich würde Abwehr, Sturm und Mittelfeld schon gerne unterschiedlich trainieren.
Eine andere Sache ist die Aufstellung und Einstellung der Taktik. Habe bislang schon recht viel rumprobiert, von 4-5-1 über 4-4-2 bis 3-5-2. Und habe auch schon mit den Taktikeinstellungen rumprobiert, aber irgendwie bleibt oft eine riesige Lücke im Mittelfeld und es fehlen mir da dann die Anspielstationen. Auch verschieben sich die Spieler oft zu träge was es dem Gegner sehr leicht macht zu Kontern oder es mir selbst schwer macht aus der eigenen Hälfte (oft sogar dem eigenen 16er) gezielt herauszukommen. Hoffe hier hat einer vlt. den einen oder anderen Rat. Spiele übrigens nur auf fortgeschritten  obwohl ich in 2010 ohne Problem TopProfi spielen konnte. Aber in 2012 tankt sich der Gegner manchmal einfach unaufhaltsam durch meine Leute und ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich die ohne Foul aufhalten soll.

€: Gibt jetzt übrigens den PESEDIT Patch 1.1, der ist kompatibel mit dem Patch 1.01 von Konami


----------



## LevArris1 (4. Oktober 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Na dann kauf dir das Spiel, denn wie dein Vorredner gerade mal einen Post über dir vermeldet hat, deaktiviert der Day 1-Patch den Blur-Effekt ja


 
Lese das gerade. Das wär ja spitze. 

Gibt es zu dem Patch 1.01 Infos ?  Steht das da evtl. sogar drin.

Bzw. kann das noch jemand bestätigen, das mit 1.01 nun alles schön scharf ist, quasi der Blur-Effekt wirklich weg ist ?


----------



## LevArris1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hm, mein Freund schreibt mir, es sieht auch mit Patch 1.01 verwaschener aus wie bei PES 2011.
Das hört sich nun wieder nicht gut an.


----------



## meisterYoda (4. Oktober 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> So, hab nun auch PES2012 und schon so einige Matches hinter mir und mir fehlen bislang noch einige Optionen irgendwie bzw. ich brauche Tipps . Zum einen, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Spieler individuell zu trainieren oder ihnen gezielt neue Positionen oder Fähigkeiten beizubringen (wie es bei PES10 der fall war)? Denn dieses neue Trainingssystem ist zwar ganz nett.. aber ich würde Abwehr, Sturm und Mittelfeld schon gerne unterschiedlich trainieren.
> Eine andere Sache ist die Aufstellung und Einstellung der Taktik. Habe bislang schon recht viel rumprobiert, von 4-5-1 über 4-4-2 bis 3-5-2. Und habe auch schon mit den Taktikeinstellungen rumprobiert, aber irgendwie bleibt oft eine riesige Lücke im Mittelfeld und es fehlen mir da dann die Anspielstationen. Auch verschieben sich die Spieler oft zu träge was es dem Gegner sehr leicht macht zu Kontern oder es mir selbst schwer macht aus der eigenen Hälfte (oft sogar dem eigenen 16er) gezielt herauszukommen. Hoffe hier hat einer vlt. den einen oder anderen Rat. Spiele übrigens nur auf fortgeschritten  obwohl ich in 2010 ohne Problem TopProfi spielen konnte. Aber in 2012 tankt sich der Gegner manchmal einfach unaufhaltsam durch meine Leute und ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich die ohne Foul aufhalten soll.


 
Was ich bisher für mich ganz nützlich finde (Schwierigkeitsgrad Profi bisher):
Die vier Taktikvarianten nutzen, will meinen bei Ballbesitz eine offensive Taktik mit Unterstützung von den Außen und bei Ballverlust auf eine Taktik wie "eng" wechseln um die leutz hinter den Ball zu bekommen. Dazu setz ich in dieser Taktik zwei Spieler als DMF ein.
Was ich grad teste:
Wenn der Gegner auf lange Bälle setzt und ein oder zwei Stürmer weit vorne postiert hat, dann nehme ich sie in der offensiven Taktik in Manndeckung, da so hohe Anspiele auf kleine schnelle Spieler unterbunden werden.
Wenn ein extrem unaufhaltsamer Spieler auf mich zustürmt versuche ich nur mit Verzögern (x+r2) vor ihm zu bleiben und vorsichtig Hilfe zu holen (Gefahr liegt darin Freistöße zu provozieren)

Hab am Anfang auch mächtig gestaunt was die KI da auf den Platz bring freu mich mitlerweile aber über die Herausforferung weil son richtiges Offensivspiel hat die KI in den letzten Teilen ja ned aufgezogen. Meisten gabs da Tore nach Ecken und Freistößen. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen MFG


----------



## Datamind (6. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich finde PES 2012 um einiges besser als der Vorgänger. Allein schon die Ball/Spieler Physik ist um Welten besser... PES 2012 bietet auch einen besseren Angriffsfussball. Dadurch entsteht aber der Nachteil, das Tore schneller fallen.

Zum Glück ist dieses stupide Elmeterschiessen aus PES 2011 entfernt worden. Schön ist auch, dass endlich wieder Trainingsaufgaben zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich habe zuletzt PES 2011 mit PES Edit Patch und Jenkey Gameplaypatch gespielt.  Ich freue mich schon darauf das die Patches für PES 2012 von der Community weiterentwickelt werden. Es kann also nur besser werden...

PES Edit 2012 patch 1.0

PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2011 PESEDIT PATCH, PES 2012 NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES: PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 - Released!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Der erste DLC für PES2012 kommt am 11. Oktober: PES 2012 DLC Coming Oct 11th | Winning Eleven Next-Gen Blog

Da das bisher immer kostenlos war, denke ich mal, dass das auch weiterhin so sein wird.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Spiel, die Sache mit den zu schlechten Torhütern hat sich mit dem letzten Update (1.01) erledigt,   
  jdoch finde ich es nach wie vor schade dass Distanzschüsse kaum noch Wirkung zeigen (selbst wenn sie aufs Tor gehen)


----------



## Datamind (9. Oktober 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Klasse Spiel, die Sache mit den zu schlechten Torhütern hat sich mit dem letzten Update (1.01) erledigt,
> jdoch finde ich es nach wie vor schade dass Distanzschüsse kaum noch Wirkung zeigen (selbst wenn sie aufs Tor gehen)




Abwarten, mir kommen die Torhüter in der PES 2012 1.0 Version wie Fliegenfänger vor. Dies Spiel bleibt bei mir meistens ehhh nicht lange im Originalzustand...

Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich den Vorgänger PES 2011 mit PES Edit Patch + Jenkey Gameplay patch gespielt. Was Jenkey mit dem Gameplay gemacht hat ist wahnsinn, über zig Versionen die perfekte Abwehr, 1A Torhüter, Stellungsspiel verbessert. Die Ball/Spieler Physik lässt sich in 3 Stufen einstellen, KONAMI script wurde entfernt und und und... ich habe bis zur Jenkey1002 gameplay 0.9.9 beta 3 gespielt, das ist Hardcore Fussball wo man nicht mal schnell 3 Tore macht. In der 0.9.9 war mir KI der COM Spieler sogar zu stark und ich hatte Probleme überhaupt ein Tor zu machen.


Ohhh, Jenkey1002 hat bereits einen Patch für PES2012 released...

*Jenkey1002's blog*


PES Edit Patch gibts jetzt auch schon in der Version 1.2 (1. + 2. Bundesliga enthalten) ganz schön schnell die Jungs, RESPEKT!!!

*PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2011 PESEDIT PATCH, PES 2012 NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES*


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Oktober 2011)

Also der Soundtrack ist auch ziemlich gut. 
Nicht wie früher eine Qual für die Ohren, sondern wirklich gute Musik


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Oktober 2011)

der PESEdit Patch 1.03 (mit Bundesliga usw.) ist auch gleichzeitig ein No-CD Patch...
Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken


----------

